
Shocking New Data Reveals: Americans 'Not Too Happy' - paulpauper
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3zp8x/report-reveals-record-number-of-americans-not-too-happy
======
joemazerino
How is the data shocking in the current climate?

------
kudavis
That's why I'm doing www.kdalive.com

